# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  تفاوت تابع مشتق مثلثات رشته تجربی و ریاضی نظام جدید

## SSalehi

می خواستم ببینم در این سه مبحث چه تفاوتی بین رشته ریاضی  تجربی وجود دارد(نظام جدید)
مثلثات 
تابع
مشتق

----------


## hamed_habibi

تابع همونه
مثلثات خیلی از فرمایل حذف شده

مشتق مثلثاتی ندارن

----------


## SSalehi

> تابع همونه
> مثلثات خیلی از فرمایل حذف شده
> 
> مشتق مثلثاتی ندارن


نفهمیدم...مثلثاتشون فرق داره؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

> نفهمیدم...مثلثاتشون فرق داره؟



درضمن مشتق ضمنی هم ندارن 
بله مثلثات فرق داره کمتر شده

----------


## SSalehi

> درضمن مشتق ضمنی هم ندارن 
> بله مثلثات فرق داره کمتر شده


تجربی ها بخش پذیری را می خونن؟

----------


## _POORYA_

*تابع تقریبا همونه
توی مثلثات ریاضی ها فرمول های بیشتری دارن + تابع تانژانت
مشتق هم اونا مشتق دوم + رسم تابع به کمک مشتق دارن*

----------


## SSalehi

> *تابع تقریبا همونهتوی مثلثات ریاضی ها فرمول های بیشتری دارن + تابع تانژانتمشتق هم اونا مشتق دوم + رسم تابع به کمک مشتق دارن*


میشه لطفا به طور دقیق بگید تابع در چه بخشی تفاوت داره؟در ضمن در مشتق و مثلثات رشته ریاضی نظام جدید و نظام قدیم اختلافی هست؟ توی حد تفاوت دارن؟

----------


## _POORYA_

> میشه لطفا به طور دقیق بگید تابع در چه بخشی تفاوت داره؟در ضمن در مشتق و مثلثات رشته ریاضی نظام جدید و نظام قدیم اختلافی هست؟ توی حد تفاوت دارن؟


*کمی تو فصل یک ۱۲ ام فرق دارن
بله نظام قدیم فرمول های بیشتر وسخت تری داشتن ، حد نظام جدید و قدیم ، و رشته ریاضی وتجربی هم فرق داره ولی نه زیاد
*

----------


## SSalehi

> *کمی تو فصل یک ۱۲ ام فرق دارنبله نظام قدیم فرمول های بیشتر وسخت تری داشتن ، حد نظام جدید و قدیم ، و رشته ریاضی وتجربی هم فرق داره ولی نه زیاد*


حد نظام جدید رشته ریاضی و تجربی فرق داره؟من رشتم ریاضیه اما کلاس ریاضیات با تجربی میرم چون استادش بهتره.می خوام ببینم حدود چند تا سوال از 19 سوال حسابان را کلاس تجربی پوشش میده
مشتق و مثلثات رشته ریاضی نظام جدید چند درصد از مشتق و مثلثات رشته ریاضی نظام قدیم را پوشش میده
اگر ممکن هست اسم دقیق مباحث مشتق ومثلثات رشته ریاضی نظام جدید را بگید.(منظورم اون قسمتی هست که از تجربی بیشتر داره

*کدوم مباحث مشتق در لیست زیر در ریاضیات رشته ریاضی نظام جدید هست؟
*
مشتق‌گیری از انواع توابع: مشتق گیری از توابع قدر مطلقی و براکتی، مشتق‌گیری از ترکیب توابع، مشتق‌گیری با حضور متغیر سوم (قاعده‌ی زنجیری)مشتق‌گیری از انواع توابع ویژه رشته ریاضی (مشتق تابع معکوس و تابع زوج و فرد)، معادلات دیفرانسیل، مشتق در اقتصادمشتق ضمنی، کاربرد مشتق در فیزیک (سرعت)کاربرد مشتق در هندسه (خطوط مماس و قائم بر منحنی از نقطه‌ای روی منحنی)
وضعیت نسبی دو منحنیرسم خط مماس و قائم بر منحنی از نقطه خارج منحنی، مشتق مراتب بالامشتق ناپذیری و انواع دلایل مشتق ناپذیری، بررسی مشتق پذیری توابع خاص (تابع براکتی، تابعsgn، تابع قدر مطلقی، تابع رادیکالی، تابع چند ضابطه)
*و کدوم یک از مباحث زیر در مثلثات نظام جدید رشته ریاضی هست؟
* دوره‌ی تناوب و نمودار توابع مثلثاتی 
حل مثلث
معکوس توابع مثلثاتی
معادلات مثلثاتی

----------


## _POORYA_

> حد نظام جدید رشته ریاضی و تجربی فرق داره؟من رشتم ریاضیه اما کلاس ریاضیات با تجربی میرم چون استادش بهتره.می خوام ببینم حدود چند تا سوال از 19 سوال حسابان را کلاس تجربی پوشش میده
> مشتق و مثلثات رشته ریاضی نظام جدید چند درصد از مشتق و مثلثات رشته ریاضی نظام قدیم را پوشش میده
> اگر ممکن هست اسم دقیق مباحث مشتق ومثلثات رشته ریاضی نظام جدید را بگید.(منظورم اون قسمتی هست که از تجربی بیشتر داره
> 
> *کدوم مباحث مشتق در لیست زیر در ریاضیات رشته ریاضی نظام جدید هست؟
> *
> مشتق‌گیری از انواع توابع: مشتق گیری از توابع قدر مطلقی و براکتی، مشتق‌گیری از ترکیب توابع، مشتق‌گیری با حضور متغیر سوم (قاعده‌ی زنجیری)مشتق‌گیری از انواع توابع ویژه رشته ریاضی (مشتق تابع معکوس و تابع زوج و فرد)، معادلات دیفرانسیل، مشتق در اقتصادمشتق ضمنی، کاربرد مشتق در فیزیک (سرعت)کاربرد مشتق در هندسه (خطوط مماس و قائم بر منحنی از نقطه‌ای روی منحنی)
> وضعیت نسبی دو منحنیرسم خط مماس و قائم بر منحنی از نقطه خارج منحنی، مشتق مراتب بالامشتق ناپذیری و انواع دلایل مشتق ناپذیری، بررسی مشتق پذیری توابع خاص (تابع براکتی، تابعsgn، تابع قدر مطلقی، تابع رادیکالی، تابع چند ضابطه)
> *و کدوم یک از مباحث زیر در مثلثات نظام جدید رشته ریاضی هست؟
> ...


*بله فرق داره ، بحث مجانب هارو تجربی نداره
ریاضی هم مشتق دوم(تقعر) + رسم تابع با کمک مشتق و مجانب + مشتق مثلثاتی
توی مثلثات هم تابع تانژانت + فرمول های مثلثاتی بیشتر 
کتاب خودت رو ببین دیگه که کدوما هست در کل به سنگینی نظام قدیم نیست
*

----------

